# MS in US



## sakshisingh (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone pursuing MS in US? Can you suggest me the best University in US for MS in Computer science? My desired GRE Score is 350.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

You can not score 350 in GRE, the maximum score is 340; Let me know if you score above 340.
Bes Graduate Schools Computer Science


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2017)

sakshisingh said:


> Anyone pursuing MS in US? Can you suggest me the best University in US for MS in Computer science? My desired GRE Score is 350.


how you scored +10 marks more..did u apply some hack in results ?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> how you scored +10 marks more..did u apply some hack in results ?



hehe its her desired score


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2017)

Depending of which stream you wish to study there are many good colleges to apply to.


sakshisingh said:


> My desired GRE Score is 350.


The max score attainable is 340..


----------

